# Cic



## AB87 (Sep 25, 2014)

*CIC (Certified Inpatient Coder)*

How will this new credential hold up against the CCS???  will this give AAPC Coders the chance to transition into facility coding? Do you think Employers were informed of this new credential.


I would love feedback!


----------



## cordelia (Sep 25, 2014)

I personally feel that it will be many years before most employers recognize this credential and even longer before it will be compared to similar to the CCS. If you are looking for a way to transition to inpatient facility, this credential isn't the answer. Look for outpatient facility jobs, once you have gained experience, try to move over to inpatient.


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## AB87 (Sep 25, 2014)

I feel the same! I just want to get as much feed back as possible. I actually got a job as a Hospital Coder! I'm actually going to go the same route as you. Start Outpt then move over to Inpt. I feel the CIC isn't a great idea, ppl will take it, pass it then feel like they can code IP.


----------



## dkaz1 (Sep 26, 2014)

I checked with Precyse and they do not recognize or accept the CIC credential--

So, although a good idea and money maker for AAPC--no use or good to want to be inpatient coders---

Looks like AHIMA or the CCS credential is the accepted inpatient coding credential.

Deb K.


----------

